# Fritz: $5,000 and that DWI Goes Away



## Clem_Shady

"Fritz was asked about specific donations, including whether individual donations of as much as $5,000 to the county's public schools had been made to resolve charges of drunk driving.

"I think there was one," Fritz said. "Through the years, it would generally be a case where someone would get a probation before judgment anyway."

And now Dick Fritz wants us to believe Mattingly is as bad as OJ Simpson:

_"The prosecutor took a dive. I've never seen the likes of such in my life," Fritz said Friday at his office, comparing the result to the acquittal in 1995 of an ex-NFL player on murder charges."_

_"John Mattingly now has a reputation with a few other people as a member of the O.J. Simpson Club," Fritz said. "The only difference is O.J. Simpson stood trial."_

Fritz: Prosecutor took a dive' in case against Mattingly


----------



## The-TRUTH

St. Mary's State's Attorney Richard D. Fritz (R) sought Friday to link his fall election opponent to a plea deal by the opponent's real-estate partner to conspiring to influence a witness in a shooting case.

Fritz also commented on a special prosecutor's decision to make the plea deal last Thursday with Daniel Jason Brown, and her decision to dismiss all remaining charges against Democratic state's attorney candidate John A. Mattingly Jr.

"The prosecutor took a dive. I've never seen the likes of such in my life," Fritz said Friday at his office, comparing the result to the acquittal in 1995 of an ex-NFL player on murder charges.

"John Mattingly now has a reputation with a few other people as a member of the O.J. Simpson Club," Fritz said. "The only difference is O.J. Simpson stood trial."

Mattingly, earlier acquitted at a trial of theft charges from a real-estate transaction with three Baltimore area women, was spared this week from another trial, on charges of attempting to influence a witness in the 2007 assault case against Terry Anthony Clarke and conspiring to influence another witness. The charges were dismissed last week by Prince George's Assistant State's Attorney Isabel Cumming, who also dropped charges against Mattingly from the handling of his client's proceeds from a lawsuit settlement.

Fritz said that Mattingly's lawyer, Clarke Ahlers, "spilled her blood all over the courtroom. Quite simply, she was outgunned, outmanned and so timid that I feel that she was fearful of going forward."

Fritz requested the special prosecutor after one of his own assistants obtained original indictments in the case. "I would have loved to prosecute it myself," Fritz said. "I'm not a timid prosecutor."

Fritz issued a "press release" that day with Brown's jailhouse mugshot, and a narrative stating that Brown pleaded to "conspiring with attorney John Mattingly" to influence a witness in Clarke's case.

At Brown's plea hearing last week in a Prince George's County courtroom, Cumming submitted and read from a written plea agreement stating that Mattingly advised Clarke to take $20,000 cash from his bank account, "for Mattingly to hold for various expenses." Mattingly and Clarke met to discuss strategies in Clarke's case, the plea agreement states, and "a plan was devised to approach the victims in Clarke's case and offer ‘civil settlements,' … [through which] the victims would be encouraged not to proceed with the criminal prosecution."


----------



## huntr1

> This message is hidden because Clem_Shady is on your ignore list.


----------



## Themis

Clem_Shady said:


> "Fritz was asked about specific donations, including whether individual donations of as much as $5,000 to the county's public schools had been made to resolve charges of drunk driving.
> 
> "I think there was one," Fritz said. "Through the years, it would generally be a case where someone would get a probation before judgment anyway."
> 
> And now Dick Fritz wants us to believe Mattingly is as bad as OJ Simpson:
> 
> _"The prosecutor took a dive. I've never seen the likes of such in my life," Fritz
> 
> Fritz: ‘Prosecutor took a dive' in case against Mattingly_


_


I do recall Mattingly asking for a Special Prosecutor in Jan 2010 soon after
he was charged. His request was denied.
Fritz only baled out of the case one week after Grand Jury Witness's flied sworn affidavits with the court say ing that the prosecutor from Fritz's office had tried to influence their testimony before they appeared  the Grand Jury. One Grand Jury Witness stated that Ass't SA Daniel J White had told her "If your not my witness then you're a Co-Conspirator.
Which the witness took to mean-if you don't say what i want, I'll bring charges against you.
The States own witness's at the first trial admiited that after 4 visits to their home in Balt. by White that their testimony at Mattingly's trial in July was much different than their original statement (this statement was only brought to light 2 days before the trial.. The detective who recorded Whites interview during the first visit testified to its authenticity).
 White had sworn to the Judge on 2 different occssions before he(White) was removed from the case that he had given the court  all of his evidence.
Fritz talks tough now, but you know what they say about talk.
I predicted in previous posts that Fritz would blame the Special Prosecutor
for messing up the case he and White so carelessly manufactured  against Mattingly. Ms Cummin has had a long career as a prosecutor that far out shines Richard Fritz's. She kept her career largely untarnished until she was asked  to come to Saint Mary's  where he immediately stepped in a big smelly heap of FRitz S--t. When she finally go tired of the stink, and cleaned it off- Fritz said she blew his case Fritz tried to rid himself of his own stink whe he fell in his own S--t, and gave the case up.
I also predicted that Fritz would sacrifice Daniel White in order to save his own A--. Lets wait and see what happens next.
Maybe we should compare Richard Fritz to John Gotti, and start calling him the "TEFLON S.A."
Fritz didn't have anything to say to these folk's

Dolan Media Company -- Dolan Media Newswire Story

_


----------



## Woodyspda

Thanks for reminding folks Clem... that there are still a few stones that have not been turned over.

Mr. Mattingly has a long way to go before all of his skeletons are buried.

Ironic that Mr. Clarke isn't looking for his deposit back.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Holy crap!

_"Rossignol’s paper covered the Mattingly and Brown cases prior to the July sale to Clarke. While the new owner kept him on as a consultant, *Rossignol said that Clarke instructed him to avoid writing about Fritz.*"

“So, the biggest story of the year,” Rossignol said, “the paper has to take a pass.”_


----------



## Clem_Shady

Themis said:


> Clem posted a link to the copy righted material you have posted.
> You plagiarized material Clem provided for your reading enjoyment.
> Now the forum police will get you.



Well if history holds true, she's now going to copy and paste the same thing into every Fritz post in here.


----------



## Themis

Clem_Shady said:


> Holy crap!
> 
> _"Rossignol’s paper covered the Mattingly and Brown cases prior to the July sale to Clarke. While the new owner kept him on as a consultant, *Rossignol said that Clarke instructed him to avoid writing about Fritz.*"
> 
> “So, the biggest story of the year,” Rossignol said, “the paper has to take a pass.”_


----------



## The-TRUTH

Its amazing that Daniel Brown Business partner of John Mattingly admitts to Prosecutor that he conspired with his partner about the 20K for a plea bargain and Mattingly gets off. Problem is that everyone with intelligence already understands what John Mattingly is about(Dishonesty)Lol. Clem/Themis(Same People) dont completely understand what is getting ready to happen on a federal level, but then again I wouldnt expect that they would!!!! due to lack of Honesty, integrity, pride, and just plain common respect for their community.


----------



## Themis

*


Woodyspda said:



			Thanks for reminding folks Clem... that there are still a few stones that have not been turned over.
		
Click to expand...

*


Woodyspda said:


> Do you mean like the  ones Fritz, and White crawled from under?
> 
> *Mr. Mattingly has a long way to go before all of his skeletons are buried.*
> I think a Mortician by the name of "Gansler" has offered his help to Mattingly with that.
> 
> *Ironic that Mr. Clarke isn't looking for his deposit back.*
> When Clarke is finally sentenced you will feel the same way he does.
> He got off CHEAP!
> Do you think any of Clarkes money used to buy Fritz off went to Charity?


----------



## Clem_Shady

The-TRUTH said:


> Its amazing that Daniel Brown Business partner of John Mattingly admitts to Prosecutor that he conspired with his partner about the 20K for a plea bargain and Mattingly gets off. Problem is that everyone with intelligence already understands what John Mattingly is about(Dishonesty)Lol. Clem/Themis(Same People) dont completely understand what is getting ready to happen on a federal level, but then again I wouldnt expect that they would!!!! due to lack of Honesty, integrity, pride, and just plain common respect for their community.



Enlighten us oh lying one, what is going to happen on a "federal level?"

Is Mattingly going to be indicted now for your fake "stealing the firehouse charges?"


----------



## megahurts

The-TRUTH said:


> Its amazing that Daniel Brown Business partner of John Mattingly admitts to Prosecutor that he conspired with his partner about the 20K for a plea bargain and Mattingly gets off. Problem is that everyone with intelligence already understands what John Mattingly is about(Dishonesty)Lol. Clem/Themis(Same People) dont completely understand what is getting ready to happen on a federal level, but then again I wouldnt expect that they would!!!! due to lack of Honesty, integrity, pride, and just plain common respect for their community.



what's happening at the federal level? Is the FBI investigating Fritz for corruption?


----------



## Themis

megahurts said:


> what's happening at the federal level? Is the FBI investigating Fritz for corruption?


----------



## Clem_Shady

*Uncle Tom's Cabin*


----------



## FOCUSFACTS

Themis said:


> I love it when you're mad you revert right back to FocucFace(I found out something interesting-Focus Factor is a supliment sold at your retail establishments).
> Stop lying after you read the links. An English to Stupid Dictionary might help you to understand better.



FOR THE COMMUNITY EYES:

What THE TRUTH is referring to is the bank scandal with Mattingly's mother-in-law, we all saw that in the paper when this first started.  Mattingly's mother-in-law along with Daniel Brown's mom; Anne James processed a loan for over $200,000 for a mortgage loan that Daniel's mom in no shape or form qualified for as she stated in court that she has never made more than $9,000 in any given year of her life.  The money Daniel's mother received from the loan institution Heather Mattingly's mother worked at was fraudulent and the cash was divided between John Mattingly and Daniel Brown.  Later to get her out of this mess, Anne James (Daniel's mother) filed bankruptcy on the loan.  ALL OF THIS IS ON THE MD JUDICIARY SITE!  Mattingly's mother-in-law was fired from her job as a result and now this case is at the FEDERAL LEVEL. Good Luck with that Daniel, John, and Heather Mattingly!

Now, due to THEMIS being ignored by everyone on the Forums, he's now restorted to occupying himself by rephrasing others threads to his thugish verbage.  Didn't I tell everyone, HIS OWN MOUTH makes him stupid and childish.  I can't wait for sentencing day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FOCUSFACTS

huntr1 said:


>



 GREAT JOB! and thanks I didn't realize I could block these fools.


----------



## The-TRUTH

Damn I guess since everyone is getting tired of the BullSH#t coming out of Themis's/Clems mouth they now have MEGAHURTS! Ha Ha!!!!  Despot lol I'm surprised that you even know how to operate one of those oh I'm sorry John looked it up in his Dumba$$ guide to corruption/thesaurus.


----------



## The-TRUTH

I just figured it out! If themis isn't Daniel Brown he must be is BOYFRIEND!! Because he sure is in love with John Mattingly/Daniel Brown. No wait a minute themis did say he doesnt really know them Yeah Right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The-TRUTH

Themis said:


> Find something new to say.
> I'm not going to ask you to admit your whole reason for being here is because Fritz tossed you aside after he was done with you. Because you are the one used to dumping the men you are done with, you have developed this unhealthy Fatal Attraction for him.
> You don't have to admit these things because it's obvious to anyone who reads your rants. ijust realized! Oh My God Themis is *Richard Simmons*!!!!!
> I just realized you still have access to the St Mary's Today Archives.
> Oh My God Clem is *KEN ROSSIGNOL*
> 
> I can't for the life of me figure out why Richard Fritz wouldn't be proud to have Sweet,  Loyal, Wonderful man like you by his side.
> Go figure


----------



## Themis

The-TRUTH said:


>


Very original. You must have gotten the idea for this trick from a very intellegent, good loking man.
Still needs alittle work though
Keep up the good work.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Themis said:


> Very original. You must have gottent the idea for this trick froma very intellegent, good loking man.
> Keep up the good work.



Hey Bro,

Can you pick me up at the FOP Bar?

I've had a little too much to drive and I don't have $5,000 for a donation on me due to all my legal fees from those false charges.

Thanks

Daniel


----------



## Themis

Clem_Shady said:


> Hey Bro,
> 
> Can you pick me up at the FOP Bar?
> 
> I've had a little too much to drive and I don't have $5,000 for a donation on me due to all my legal fees from those false charges.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Daniel



I'm your Huckleberry!
I'll hop right in the ole crusier, turn on the lights,  just as soon as I can dig some change out of the couch for gas money

Your Welcome
John

P.S. Just got word that a poll was taken at the polls yesterday.  the results- Mattingly, and Fritz are virtually neck and neck(Sept 14) with County voters.- Mattingly hasn't spent the first dime yet for his campaign.- very interesting.


----------



## FOCUSFACTS

There's the proof, you're daniel, DB, the Landshark for sure. Only you think every women wants you and only you would brag about being with someone who obviously doesn't want you.  YOUR WIFE DUMPED AND DIVORCED YOU, GET OVER IT.  You really expect me to believe that a woman finds qualities in a man that doesn't hold a job, doesn't have a car or a home for that matter.  No Money and no FUTURE MONEY and had his children taken away from him and is business partners with JOHN MATTINGLY.  You're a real winner Daniel!  Yeah, that's what all your past girlfriends said, where are they now?  You keep reverting back to every person on these forums as a woman who is obsessed with you and it's a fatal attraction, but I've yet to hear anybody referring to you in such a manner.  Do you think it's because you've got a little of that Mattingly ego and you think everyone can't see behind the smile. This woman you speak of Mr. Brown, where is she?  Who is she?  She deosn't really exist now does she and that's why you spend so much time on the threads because there is NO WOMAN on earth that would be with you.  Don't worry buddy, their keeping your cell bed very warm for you.


----------



## FOCUSFACTS

Clem_Shady said:


> Hey Bro,
> 
> Can you pick me up at the FOP Bar?
> 
> I've had a little too much to drive and I don't have $5,000 for a donation on me due to all my legal fees from those false charges.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Daniel



Yeah daddy, can you pick me up in that piece of #### brown van we stole together?


----------



## FOCUSFACTS

Themis said:


> The only place that story appeared was in the ST Mary's Today in a Jan. 2010 artilce after Danny White leaked Grand Jury Testimony to Ken Rossignol( they didn't like him but they didn't mind using him when it suited their purpose). I don't recall reading a story titled "Bank Scandal",
> I can't find any record that a bank filed  a complaint about a transaction involving Mattingly's Mother in Law, or Brown's Mother. I do know that Fritz asked the Feds to look into Mattingly/Browns land deals, and they did  talk to them(Mattingly/Brown). The Feds found no reason to bring Federal charges against Mattingly/Brown, or they would have taken over the land case from Fritz and tried them in Federal Court. Much as they have had to do to get Drug Dealers from St Mary's Co off the street with more than a 2 day sentence  (the feds don't accept donations to Project Graduation). if anybody looks closely at the statement Fritz gave the Enterprise for today's edition, and they compare them to the articles with statements by Isabelle Cummin, John Mattingly, Daniel Brown, and both of the Defense Lawyers it is obvious that Fritz is still lying with statements like "Brown said he conspired with his partner in the conspiracy case" when in fact Brown said that Clarke was the only one he talked to about trying to keep Clarkes victims from taking civil against Clarke when they realized who Clarke was. Brown took an Alford  to the misdeamer charge of conspiracy to influence a witness.(as the court record shows with Clarke). Fritz's comparison of Mattingly to OJ Simpson is so laughable, and pathetic because he sounds  just like you talking.
> Oh my God everybody Focus Face is really *Richard **Fritz*!!!!!
> Why do you ridicule people when they quote the St Mary's Today archives
> because of their source, and then use the very same source to use against Mattingly, and Brown. You really do operate like Fritz, but on a much dumber level.
> The Feds are coming back to St Mary's for a much different reason than you want people to believe.
> Find something new to say.
> I'm not going to ask you to admit your whole reason for being here is because Brown tossed you aside after he was done with you. Because you are the one used to dumping the men you are done with, you have developed this unhealthy Fatal Attraction for him.
> You don't have to admit these things because it's obvious to anyone who reads your rants. ijust realized! Oh My God FocusFace is *Glenn Close*!!!!!
> I just realized you still have access to the St Mary's Today Archives.
> Oh My God Focusface is *KEN ROSSIGNOL*
> 
> I can't for the life of me figure out why Daniel Brown wouldn't be proud to have Sweet,  Loyal, Wonderful Woman like you by his side.
> Go figure



Go figure[/QUOTE]


----------



## Clem_Shady

FOCUSFACTS said:


> There's the proof, you're daniel, DB, the Landshark for sure. Only you think every women wants you and only you would brag about being with someone who obviously doesn't want you.  YOUR WIFE DUMPED AND DIVORCED YOU, GET OVER IT.  You really expect me to believe that a woman finds qualities in a man that doesn't hold a job, doesn't have a car or a home for that matter.  No Money and no FUTURE MONEY and had his children taken away from him and is business partners with JOHN MATTINGLY.  You're a real winner Daniel!  Yeah, that's what all your past girlfriends said, where are they now?  You keep reverting back to every person on these forums as a woman who is obsessed with you and it's a fatal attraction, but I've yet to hear anybody referring to you in such a manner.  Do you think it's because you've got a little of that Mattingly ego and you think everyone can't see behind the smile. This woman you speak of Mr. Brown, where is she?  Who is she?  She deosn't really exist now does she and that's why you spend so much time on the threads because there is NO WOMAN on earth that would be with you.  Don't worry buddy, their keeping your cell bed very warm for you.



Look, I know you're upset that I dumped you, but you've got to move on with your life. I'm busted, broke, Fritz took me down from a BMW to having a public defender.

But let's face it, you're were nothing when I took you in, and now you actually have a chance. You're rotten teeth from the years of meth use, I fixed them. I had your saggies lifted and straightened up. Your crooked nose from where that pimp popped you, I fixed it. The tummy tuck, the jerry curls, the weekly nail salon to get your claws sharpened, I paid for it all.

And now it's over.

Move on.


----------



## FOCUSFACTS

Clem_Shady said:


> Look, I know you're upset that I dumped you, but you've got to move on with your life. I'm busted, broke, Fritz took me down from a BMW to having a public defender.
> 
> But let's face it, you're were nothing when I took you in, and now you actually have a chance. You're rotten teeth from the years of meth use, I fixed them. I had your saggies lifted and straightened up. Your crooked nose from where that pimp popped you, I fixed it. The tummy tuck, the jerry curls, the weekly nail salon to get your claws sharpened, I paid for it all.
> 
> And now it's over.
> 
> Move on.




The BMW was mine and paid for with my money!  The only thing you've ever owned yourself is an old piece of crap Taurus!  Your BMW is registered in my name dumb--- and I took it with me. My money, my house, my cars, and my children!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  YOU GOT NOTHING BUT A JAIL SENTENCE!!!!!!!!  I WON! WISHING TO BE SOMEONE ELSE IS SIMPLY SUICIDE MY FRIEND!  WHO DO YOU HAVE NOW, THE FORUMS AND YOUR DADDY AND THAT HOT MESS OF A MOTHER!  So you've got NOTHING!!!!!!!!!! 

I'm drama free and livin the celeb life without DB; you were right momma, but in the end who's the fool now?


----------



## Clem_Shady

FOCUSFACTS said:


> The BMW was mine and paid for with my money!  The only thing you've ever owned yourself is an old piece of crap Taurus!  Your BMW is registered in my name dumb--- and I took it with me. My money, my house, my cars, and my children!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  YOU GOT NOTHING BUT A JAIL SENTENCE!!!!!!!!  I WON! WISHING TO BE SOMEONE ELSE IS SIMPLY SUICIDE MY FRIEND!  WHO DO YOU HAVE NOW, THE FORUMS AND YOUR DADDY AND THAT HOT MESS OF A MOTHER!  So you've got NOTHING!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm drama free and livin the celeb life without DB; you were right momma, but in the end who's the fool now?



I miss my pre-Fritz life.



The BMW. The vanity plate.

I was "land" and you were "shark."


----------



## tigerbug

*to tell the truth*

5000 spent in our community is far better than pbj and 200 fine to fill pot holes in Baltimore; in fact it is 25 times greater than what our weak kneed judges would give - i'd say st. Marys made out very good on this deal. Clem - your hatred for fritz is killing you - get a life. Perhaps Clarke wants to make a real paper and gaging that pig Rossignol was a first step; and besides he signed the contract and took the money so shut up.


----------



## Clem_Shady

*Save it for the Feds...*



tigerbug said:


> 5000 spent in our community is far better than pbj and 200 fine to fill pot holes in Baltimore; in fact it is 25 times greater than what our weak kneed judges would give - i'd say st. Marys made out very good on this deal. Clem - your hatred for fritz is killing you - get a life. Perhaps Clarke wants to make a real paper and gaging that pig Rossignol was a first step; and besides he signed the contract and took the money so shut up.



You know how you know you're a slimy politician?

It's when even the Enterprise is busting you out.

Seriously, the Enterprise won't even call an illegal immigrant an illegal immigrant, but yet they're now showing off King Richard without his clothes, and it's not a pretty sight.


----------



## tigerbug

*to tell the truth*

Oh Danny boy - there is an old saying "only you can do your time" . John boy will be enjoying life while you do your time - oh, don't bend over to pick up the soap ! I would think that if I were you bud I would run to fritz and tell all you know - this may be all that saves you. Sammy the bull took thks road!


----------



## Clem_Shady

tigerbug said:


> Oh Danny boy - there is an old saying "only you can do your time" . John boy will be enjoying life while you do your time - oh, don't bend over to pick up the soap ! I would think that if I were you bud I would run to fritz and tell all you know - this may be all that saves you. Sammy the bull took thks road!



You know chicks aren't supposed to have Adam's Apples, right?


----------



## Annoying_Boy

If I ever have to buy my way out of a DWI before election day, I'm donating to Russell's sinking ship, the DEE.

Heard termites ate it and he had to get an emergency bailout grant to fix it.


----------



## tigerbug

*to tell the truth*

Put down the pipe themis- you have  too much. Go back to rehab


----------



## Clem_Shady

tigerbug said:


> Put down the pipe themis- you have  too much. Go back to rehab



How many times do we have to tell you that Themis isn't your Uncle Remus!

Everyday, it's the same thing over and over. You get off from Burger King at 11 PM. The STS bus drops you off at 11:20, and by 11:30 you're in here babbling incoherently.

Stick with your meetings. Read the Bible. Call the helplines.


----------



## hvp05

Clem_Shady said:


> *Everyday, it's the same thing over and over.*





No kidding.


----------



## vraiblonde

The-TRUTH said:


> Mattingly, earlier acquitted at a trial of theft charges from a real-estate transaction with three Baltimore area women, was spared this week from another trial, on charges of attempting to influence a witness in the 2007 assault case against Terry Anthony Clarke and conspiring to influence another witness. The charges were dismissed last week by Prince George's Assistant State's Attorney Isabel Cumming, who also dropped charges against Mattingly from the handling of his client's proceeds from a lawsuit settlement.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> At Brown's plea hearing last week in a Prince George's County courtroom, Cumming submitted and read from a written plea agreement stating that Mattingly advised Clarke to take $20,000 cash from his bank account, "for Mattingly to hold for various expenses." Mattingly and Clarke met to discuss strategies in Clarke's case, the plea agreement states, and "a plan was devised to approach the victims in Clarke's case and offer ‘civil settlements,' … [through which] the victims would be encouraged not to proceed with the criminal prosecution."



Fun stuff!


----------



## Clem_Shady

vraiblonde said:


> Fun stuff!



Certainly is, can I interest you in one of the t-shirts?


----------



## vraiblonde

Clem_Shady said:


> Certainly is, can I interest you in one of the t-shirts?



No thanks.  I'm not into misleading messages and half-truths.


----------



## Clem_Shady

vraiblonde said:


> No thanks.  I'm not into misleading messages and half-truths.



No half-truths in court decision's, is there?

_"The facts of this case are largely undisputed. St. Mary’s Today is
a weekly newspaper owned by Kenneth Rossignol and primarily serving
St. Mary’s County in southern Maryland. It has reported exten-sively and often critically on local government and public officials, including County Sheriff Richard Voorhaar and his deputies, from "Captain [Steven] Doolan at the top of the rank . . . all the way to the bottom."_

_"The election day issue of St. Mary’s Today bore the front-page headline "Fritz Guilty of Rape." It accurately reported that in 1965, Fritz and three other men had pled guilty to carnal knowledge of a fifteen-year-old girl. Fritz, who was eighteen at the time of the *rape*, was sentenced to probation and a suspended sentence of eighteen months in state prison."_

http://pacer.ca4.uscourts.gov/opinion.pdf/021326.P.pdf


----------



## Woodyspda

Get a life Clem. Seriously. There are programs out there for folks like you. 

A 46 yo case, no matter how it was settled, has ZERO to do with an election in the 21st century. 

Now, Mr. Mattingly's situation IS relevant no matter the outcome of the court case. 

The man seems to be wearing a teflon suit. It will wear out eventually.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Woodyspda said:


> Get a life Clem. Seriously. There are programs out there for folks like you.
> 
> A 46 yo case, no matter how it was settled, has ZERO to do with an election in the 21st century.
> 
> Now, Mr. Mattingly's situation IS relevant no matter the outcome of the court case.
> 
> The man seems to be wearing a teflon suit. It will wear out eventually.



You're certainly entitled to that opinion Woody, but me and a lot of other residents feel differently.

You know what would be kinda cool? I think you should call up Saint Mary's College and tell them you have a son that just got sentenced to 18 months of prison, suspended sentence, for gang rape, and ask if there will be any problem with him living in the dorm and attending college there?

Can you handle that task?

Report back, ok?


----------



## Themis

Woodyspda said:


> Get a life Clem. Seriously. There are programs out there for folks like you.
> 
> A 46 yo case, no matter how it was settled, has ZERO to do with an election in the 21st century.
> 
> Now, Mr. Mattingly's situation IS relevant no matter the outcome of the court case.
> 
> The man seems to be wearing a teflon suit. It will wear out eventually.



Maybe when a 46 year old case is just the first crime an immoral man commits, and who then proceeds on to a life time of bending and breaking the law to benefit himself, while in a position of public trust.
What was it the Bible said would happen to sinners who worked under the guise of doing Gods work. Fritz has already damned his soul. I am also a sinner because I want his damnation to begin a long time before he has to face his maker, and I want it to happen publicly.

Woodyspda, you were one of the first people who reponded to my allegations about Fritz's illegal, immoral persecution of his political opponent John Mattingly, and you have constantly rederred to Mattingly as a POS, and how you feel sorry for his family. I hope you haven't been using the same lies, and garbage that the SA's Office gave Ken Rossignol after Mattingly's arrest who then went on to use the arrest indictments as well as Grand Jury Transcripts that were leaked to him by someone in the SA's office to write 2 scathing stories about John Mattingly.
I think he later realized he had been had By Fritz's office, And I think Fritz knew Rossignol wasn't going to act kindly to being given the garbage Fritz had given him. I have no idea what Terry Clarke paid Rossignol to buy his newspaper. I am sure Fritz put Clarke up to it because Rossignol was about to start an all out war against Fritz before the election. Now that Fritz has broken his word to Clarke about their plea deal. Clarke may decide its time to team up with Rossignol for a little Payback.

Its time to put up or shut up. I've told Mattingly's side of the story and backed it up.
Now its your turn.

John Mattingly told me I could give his phone number to anyone who would like to question him about this affair. If anyone wants to contact me privately, and who tells me they will not put his number up for public display. I invite them to do so. John said he would answer any, and all questions asked  of him


----------



## Clem_Shady

So Themis,

What was your first clue that Woody dogs anybody who speaks out against King Richard?


----------



## Themis

Clem_Shady said:


> So Themis,
> 
> What was your first clue that Woody dogs anybody who speaks out against King Richard?


 He started telling me how bad Mattingly was from almost my first post in August. I thought he might be one of Fritz's goons  in the SA's office at first, and he still could be. He kept saying he wasn't a Lawyer, which would have been the truth if he was Fritz, or worked for him. Now I'm leaning toward the posibility of him being Mrs Fritz.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Themis said:


> He started telling me how bad Mattingly was from almost my first post in August. I thought he might be one of Fritz's goons  in the SA's office at first, and he still could be. He kept saying he wasn't a Lawyer, which would have been the truth if he was Fritz, or worked for him. Now I'm leaning toward the posibility of him being Mrs Fritz.





I love the modus operandi of the goon squads.

First they try to convince you that by speaking badly against their candidate that you're really helping to give the candidate votes.

Then when they realize you didn't fall for their crap, they just start telling outright lies with nothing but their words to backup the lies. No documents, no news articles, etc.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Themis said:


> He started telling me how bad Mattingly was from almost my first post in August. I thought he might be one of Fritz's goons  in the SA's office at first, and he still could be. He kept saying he wasn't a Lawyer, which would have been the truth if he was Fritz, or worked for him. Now I'm leaning toward the posibility of him being Mrs Fritz.


----------



## Annoying_Boy

Themis said:


> Maybe when a 46 year old case is just the first crime an immoral man commits, and who then proceeds on to a life time of bending and breaking the law to benefit himself, while in a position of public trust.
> What was it the Bible said would happen to sinners who worked under the guise of doing Gods work. Fritz has already damned his soul. I am also a sinner because I want his damnation to begin a long time before he has to face his maker, and I want it to happen publicly.
> 
> Woodyspda, you were one of the first people who reponded to my allegations about Fritz's illegal, immoral persecution of his political opponent John Mattingly, and you have constantly rederred to Mattingly as a POS, and how you feel sorry for his family. I hope you haven't been using the same lies, and garbage that the SA's Office gave Ken Rossignol after Mattingly's arrest who then went on to use the arrest indictments as well as Grand Jury Transcripts that were leaked to him by someone in the SA's office to write 2 scathing stories about John Mattingly.
> I think he later realized he had been had By Fritz's office, And I think Fritz knew Rossignol wasn't going to act kindly to being given the garbage Fritz had given him. I have no idea what Terry Clarke paid Rossignol to buy his newspaper. I am sure Fritz put Clarke up to it because Rossignol was about to start an all out war against Fritz before the election. Now that Fritz has broken his word to Clarke about their plea deal. Clarke may decide its time to team up with Rossignol for a little Payback.
> 
> Its time to put up or shut up. I've told Mattingly's side of the story and backed it up.
> Now its your turn.
> 
> John Mattingly told me I could give his phone number to anyone who would like to question him about this affair. If anyone wants to contact me privately, and who tells me they will not put his number up for public display. I invite them to do so. John said he would answer any, and all questions asked  of him



don't waste your breath on woody, he's always had a woody for fritzie


----------



## Woodyspda

actually obnoxious boy.... I've clearly stated several times that I have no horse in this race. I however personally disqualify one of the horses that happens to be running based on personal observance of their immoral and unethical practices. 

Go annoy your mommy.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Woodyspda said:


> actually obnoxious boy.... I've clearly stated several times that *I have no horse in this race*. I however personally disqualify one of the horses that happens to be running based on personal observance of their immoral and unethical practices.
> 
> Go annoy your mommy.



You sure spend a lot of time at the race track.


----------



## Woodyspda

Clem_Shady said:


> You sure spend a lot of time at the race track.



You spend a lot of time making ignorant/obnoxious comments... much like an 8 yo. 

How's it feel to be a failure at all you do?


----------



## tigerbug

*to yell the whole truth*

Tic-toc themis - remember - Sammy the bull! Oh clem - pay your debts you dead beat bankrupt. All you can do is poor mouth. You are a failure - even your slate fled your side and lost the primary; get it - you can't make anyone and you can't break anyone. The readers of these pages know you and themis are no more than slime - slime - slime. We are thankful that fritz took on that village idiot and convicted crook brown. But don't worry john boy will take care of his girl when he is being punk in the pen. I just can't wait to see him sob in front of the judge at sentencing. come watch on Oct.20. I bet john boy will be taking care of his girl that very evening. again thank you  fritz and white - you have my vote. you and Cameron have done a good job of getting rid of slime.


----------



## Themis

tigerbug said:


> Tic-toc themis - remember - Sammy the bull! Oh clem - pay your debts you dead beat bankrupt. All you can do is poor mouth. You are a failure - even your slate fled your side and lost the primary; get it - you can't make anyone and you can't break anyone. The readers of these pages know you and themis are no more than slime - slime - slime. We are thankful that fritz took on that village idiot and convicted crook brown. But don't worry john boy will take care of his girl when he is being punk in the pen. I just can't wait to see him sob in front of the judge at sentencing. come watch on Oct.20. I bet john boy will be taking care of his girl that very evening. again thank you  fritz and white - you have my vote. you and Cameron have done a good job of getting rid of slime.





Clem_Shady said:


> I love the modus operandi of the goon squads.
> 
> First they try to convince you that by speaking badly against their candidate that you're really helping to give the candidate votes.
> 
> Then when they realize you didn't fall for their crap, they just start telling outright lies with nothing but their words to backup the lies. No documents, no news articles, etc.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Themis said:


>



Anybody got a price list for how much it costs to make other offenses go away?

TIA (thanks in advance)


----------



## Themis

Clem_Shady said:


> Anybody got a price list for how much it costs to make other offenses go away?
> 
> TIA (thanks in advance)



Mattingly found out it was cheaper to fight false charges than to pay Taxman Fritz $322,000.00 devided by 140 charges =$2,300.00 per charge. He's happy to say he will get a full refund + interest.


----------



## County_Boy

I Like Richard Fritz for States Attorney


----------



## Themis

County_Boy said:


> I Like Richard Fritz for States Attorney
> 
> 
> Charges dropped against St. Mary's County candidate


----------



## Clem_Shady

Themis said:


> County_Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I Like Richard Fritz for States Attorney
> 
> 
> Charges dropped against St. Mary's County candidate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> County Boy's so busy with his Crayons he never got around to reading about all the charges being dropped.
> 
> I even put the court case score as my signature and he was still to dumb to make sense of it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Themis

Clem_Shady said:


> Themis said:
> 
> 
> 
> County Boy's so busy with his Crayons he never got around to reading about all the charges being dropped.
> 
> I even put the court case score as my signature and he was still to dumb to make sense of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That FOP Thug that threatened you must have had a change of heart.
> He just posted proof that Rossignol paid every one he could before having to file Bankruptcy when his business failed. You may have misjudged him.
> On second thought, you didn't. You think he's still waiting at the
> Tiki Bar?
Click to expand...


----------



## Clem_Shady

Themis said:


> View attachment 77366
> 
> 
> Clem_Shady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That FOP Thug that threatened you must have had a change of heart.
> He just posted proof that Rossignol paid every one he could before having to file Bankruptcy when his business failed. You may have misjudged him.
> On second thought, you didn't. You think he's still waiting at the
> Tiki Bar?
> 
> View attachment 77366
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Won't be the first or the last lame threat.
Click to expand...


----------



## County_Boy

A Little Entertainment for Phlegm & Phenis


----------



## Clem_Shady




----------



## JOKER

Clem_Shady said:


> Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah
> Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah
> Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah
> Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah
> Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah
> Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah
> Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah
> Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah
> Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah
> Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah


 

Clem thats the smartest thing you have posted here.


----------



## Clem_Shady

JOKER said:


> Clem thats the smartest thing you have posted here.


----------



## Clem_Shady

minuteman76 said:


>



I'm guessing that's Fritz in 3 months.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Good morning HPV05 (is that the chick virus?)

It's Clem Shady time!


----------



## Clem_Shady

Please enjoy the music while you wait for the rapist to be voted out of office.


----------



## Clem_Shady

JOKER said:


> Clem thats the smartest thing you have posted here.


----------



## JOKER

Here Clem
Have a cup of coffee
It will help wash down those popcorn Kernels


----------



## megahurts

Is there any limit on how many times you can fritz your dwi?


----------



## Annoying_Boy

Clem_Shady said:


>



Clem is the forum God.


----------



## Bobderful

Again, another thread that totally veers away from the topic..Instead of addressing true concerns if Drunk Drivers in Saint Mary's County actually have it easy, all I see is personal soap opera type stuff..I want information on SMC and drunk drivers..will someone please direct me to where I can learn more..this is ridiculous..


----------



## megahurts

Bobderful said:


> Again, another thread that totally veers away from the topic..Instead of addressing true concerns if Drunk Drivers in Saint Mary's County actually have it easy, all I see is personal soap opera type stuff..I want information on SMC and drunk drivers..will someone please direct me to where I can learn more..this is ridiculous..



isn't it obvious, the VOTERS want MORE DRUNK DRIVING, that's why they have re-elected fritz 3x in a row.


----------



## Annoying_Boy

Bobderful said:


> Again, another thread that totally veers away from the topic..Instead of addressing true concerns if Drunk Drivers in Saint Mary's County actually have it easy, all I see is personal soap opera type stuff..I want information on SMC and drunk drivers..will someone please direct me to where I can learn more..this is ridiculous..



go take the Fritz endorsing Sheriff's survey about your concerns:

Office of the Sheriff St


----------



## crazysquid

I know I'm late in to this but where is the poll forum of everyone voting for either of them? I don't know either of their past except rape, corruption, theft etc etc. Could there not be someone else besides them running for SA if they are both that ####ed up?


----------



## hvp05

crazysquid said:


> Could there not be someone else besides them running for SA if they are both that ####ed up?


*PETE!!*

Joker made a cool video for him... it's somewhere in all this other rabble.  Maybe he'll repost it.


----------



## crazysquid

hvp05 said:


> *PETE!!*
> 
> Joker made a cool video for him... it's somewhere in all this other rabble.  Maybe he'll repost it.


Pete?

I've heard nothing but horror stories about both of them. I've had to deal with Fritz before I found him to be a worthless sack o' ####. If Mattingly has stolen from numerous people, (land fraud etc etc) how is he still in the race?


----------



## hvp05

crazysquid said:


> Pete?


*YES!!*


Let the video convince you...


----------



## crazysquid

hvp05 said:


> *YES!!*
> 
> 
> Let the video convince you...


LMFAO!


----------



## Pete

crazysquid said:


> LMFAO!



It's true but you will have to write me in.


----------



## crazysquid

Pete said:


> It's true but you will have to write me in.


I'll bring my sharpie!


----------



## Pete

crazysquid said:


> I'll bring my sharpie!



Just so you know I am completely unqualified, no experience as a prosecutor other than watching a lot of Law and Order, but I am not beholden to anyone and have no criminal record........oh and I am pretty sure Rossignol hates me.


----------



## crazysquid

Pete said:


> Just so you know I am completely unqualified, no experience as a prosecutor other than watching a lot of Law and Order, but I am not beholden to anyone and have no criminal record........oh and I am pretty sure Rossignol hates me.


lol I watched a lot of CSI so I guess I'm eligible as well


----------



## Pete

crazysquid said:


> lol I watched a lot of CSI so I guess I'm eligible as well



If I win send me a resume.  I will need a staff.


----------



## crazysquid

Pete said:


> If I win send me a resume.  I will need a staff.


We could clean house and rid it of all the trash lol


----------



## Themis

Clem_Shady said:


> "Fritz was asked about specific donations, including whether individual donations of as much as $5,000 to the county's public schools had been made to resolve charges of drunk driving.
> 
> "I think there was one," Fritz said. "Through the years, it would generally be a case where someone would get a probation before judgment anyway."
> 
> And now Dick Fritz wants us to believe Mattingly is as bad as OJ Simpson:
> 
> _"The prosecutor took a dive. I've never seen the likes of such in my life," Fritz said Friday at his office, comparing the result to the acquittal in 1995 of an ex-NFL player on murder charges."_
> 
> _"John Mattingly now has a reputation with a few other people as a member of the O.J. Simpson Club," Fritz said. "The only difference is O.J. Simpson stood trial."_
> 
> Fritz: ‘Prosecutor took a dive' in case against Mattingly


----------



## megahurts

I wish Clem were still here so he could tell us the whole Mikey Bowes story... 

I guess we will just have to rely on the St. Mary's Archives until they are deleted...

Welcome to St. Mary's Today Online Edition!

Where's the LOOT FRITZ?


----------



## megahurts

megahurts said:


> I wish Clem were still here so he could tell us the whole Mikey Bowes story...
> 
> I guess we will just have to rely on the St. Mary's Archives until they are deleted...
> 
> Welcome to St. Mary's Today Online Edition!
> 
> Where's the LOOT FRITZ?



BTW why did it take more than 6 months to charge this Mikey guy anyway? 

What was his final sentence?


----------



## Annoying_Boy

vraiblonde said:


> Yes he did and he knows he did.  You don't have to take my word for it - I don't really care - but I worked on the Fritz campaign when he ran for States Attorney the first time.


----------



## Themis

"Fritz was asked about specific donations, including whether individual donations of as much as $5,000 to the county's public schools had been made to resolve charges of drunk driving.

"I think there was one," Fritz said. "Through the years, it would generally be a case where someone would get a probation before judgment anyway."

And now Dick Fritz wants us to believe Mattingly is as bad as OJ Simpson:

_"The prosecutor took a dive. I've never seen the likes of such in my life," Fritz said Friday at his office, comparing the result to the acquittal in 1995 of an ex-NFL player on murder charges."_

_"John Mattingly now has a reputation with a few other people as a member of the O.J. Simpson Club," Fritz said. "The only difference is O.J. Simpson stood trial."_

Fritz: ‘Prosecutor took a dive' in case against Mattingly


----------



## Annoying_Boy

vraiblonde said:


> BSGal is right.  Rossignol has been doing business in St. Mary's for as long as I can remember.  And he has backers that finance him, so he doesn't really have to turn a profit.  Why does he have these powerful backers and what are they getting out of it?  I have no idea.  But he's not going away, I guarantee you, whether his businesses get boycotted or not.
> 
> That whole "paper caper" episode is a great example of how it works with him.  He can print "Fritz Rapes Girl" on the front page in huge letters the day before election day, with no details unless you actually read the article on the inside.  And that's not considered a violation of any type.  But for off-duty deputies to *purchase* the papers with private money (not county funds) was ruled to be a violation of his freedom of the press.
> 
> Think about that - someone *buying* his papers is a violation of his rights.  And the county had to pay him big buckaroonies for it.  Your tax dollars at
> work.
> 
> Amazing.


----------



## Hadenuff

*Just ask the DEA*

Isn't it true Fritz is not allowed to take part in federal drug investigations because of his pandering with drug dealers???  Please educate us as to why the feds cannot trust Fritzy boy??


----------



## Themis

Clem_Shady said:


> "Fritz was asked about specific donations, including whether individual donations of as much as $5,000 to the county's public schools had been made to resolve charges of drunk driving.
> 
> "I think there was one," Fritz said. "Through the years, it would generally be a case where someone would get a probation before judgment anyway."
> 
> And now Dick Fritz wants us to believe Mattingly is as bad as OJ Simpson:
> 
> _"The prosecutor took a dive. I've never seen the likes of such in my life," Fritz said Friday at his office, comparing the result to the acquittal in 1995 of an ex-NFL player on murder charges."_
> 
> _"John Mattingly now has a reputation with a few other people as a member of the O.J. Simpson Club," Fritz said. "The only difference is O.J. Simpson stood trial."_
> 
> Fritz: ‘Prosecutor took a dive' in case against Mattingly



*bresamil;Generally I ignore what you put up Clem_Shady but in this case..You are absolutely correct.  Rick Fritz and his friends raped Carla Bailey.  Most true countians know that as a truth.  My sister who knew them both well had absolutely no doubt that's what happened.*


----------



## hvp05

Themis said:


>


You forgot these follow-up quotes.  Let me help ya out...





bresamil said:


> vraiblonde said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Why do you keep posting that quote?  Bresamil doesn't know anything more about it than anyone else does, and she was a baby when it actually happened.  Using an anonymous forum poster to try and make your case is ignorant.*
> 
> 
> 
> And I asked my sister, who was the actual person who was around them all at the time to come on here and say what she knows, but she has declined.
Click to expand...


----------



## Themis

Clem_Shady said:


> "Fritz was asked about specific donations, including whether individual donations of as much as $5,000 to the county's public schools had been made to resolve charges of drunk driving.
> 
> "I think there was one," Fritz said. "Through the years, it would generally be a case where someone would get a probation before judgment anyway."
> 
> And now Dick Fritz wants us to believe Mattingly is as bad as OJ Simpson:
> 
> _"The prosecutor took a dive. I've never seen the likes of such in my life," Fritz said Friday at his office, comparing the result to the acquittal in 1995 of an ex-NFL player on murder charges."_
> 
> _"John Mattingly now has a reputation with a few other people as a member of the O.J. Simpson Club," Fritz said. "The only difference is O.J. Simpson stood trial."_
> 
> Fritz: ‘Prosecutor took a dive' in case against Mattingly
> 
> *Rick Fritz-"Happens All The Time"*
> 
> Walter Dorsey fired Fritz for stealing drugs and money during night time raids with his long time companion Lyle Long. Walter was unable to bring charges against Fritz, because Tricky Dick had too many skeletons on Walter. Walter had just puchased 30 building permits just days prior to the new impact fee law when into effect. With the power of state's attorney comes the power to decide who faces justice, and who pay's a small fee and continues to deal drugs. Fritz is the king of the plea deal, and the king of inside drug trading. Look up the last 10 years of stats and you will find that Saint Mary's County leads the state in fixed court cases. That's how you win elections even though you are a rapist. Richard Fritz has gotten a lot of use from convicted drug felons in his persecution of John Mattingly. At what price to the Citizens of Saint Mary's?


----------



## hvp05

Themis said:


>


This guy says his argument is better.  I'm inclined to believe him...

.


----------



## JOKER




----------



## Themis

Themis said:


> Dorsey Blasts Fritz Over Failing To Account For Drug Funds, Lying About Gambling
> 
> 
> COMPTON (October 1998) --- St. Mary’s States Attorney Walter B. Dorsey accused Richard Fritz, his former deputy who is running as a Republican to succeed him, with maliciously and falsely attacking his political enemies while serving as deputy states attorney as well as failing to account for thousands of dollars in drug funds administered by Fritz in 1992. Dorsey also called Fritz’s attempt to convince citizens that would be a tough antidrug prosecutor a "masquerade" and he promised to "unmask" Fritz .
> Walter Dorsey;
> 
> Dorsey said;
> *"The Office of States Attorney of St. Mary’s County is very important and it should not be used as a way to attack political enemies or to attack anyone and hold them up to public ridicule. *One cannot talk about what took place in a Grand Jury room if an indictment is not forthcoming, in order to protect the Grand Jury process. The same is true if an investigation does not yield an indictment or criminal charges."
> Dorsey;
> " I am going to say some things tonight that I could not before," warned Dorsey. "You may remember some articles in the paper a few years ago, they surfaced because Richard Fritz misrepresented to the local press that he had evidence that Sheriff Wayne Pettit and Commissioner Eddie Bailey were gambling with drug dealers and prostitutes in an illegal gambling hall."
> "Fritz later told me he knew nothing about it when the articles were published," said Dorsey. "I met with the officials of the Maryland State Police and they reported to me that they had no evidence of Bailey and Pettit playing cards or being in the Cinderblock Building."
> "The only evidence that Fritz had was a drug dealer named Gary Lee Stanley, whom he gave $4,000 in drug fund money to probably play cards with," said Dorsey. "Fritz misrepresented to the press that these public officials were gambling in there, he used this office to embarrass Pettit and Bailey for political purposes because he supported their opponents."
> Dorsey said that Fritz knew that the state police reported to him that they had not been able to collaborate the information from the drug dealer after they sent an undercover investigator in to gamble at the Cinderblock Building. *When Fritz then turned around and gave out information about the gambling investigation, which the state police say did not produce any incriminating evidence against the two officials, Dorsey equated that act with revealing Grand Jury testimony.*Following the publication of several articles about the alleged presence of the sheriff and the county commissioner in the Cinderblock Building the two filed a $1.5 million libel suit against the newspaper. Prior to publication of the articles, Pettit and Bailey failed to comment on the allegations when asked for comment, an act that contributed to their plight.
> After a year and a half of legal proceedings, the newspaper proved it’s reliance upon Fritz, as a public official, as the source of information on Pettit and Bailey being in the building. Fritz gave a affidavit certifying he supplied information about the sheriff and commissioner frequenting the gambling hall to the newspaper. Upon discovering that fact, the two plaintiffs were forced to drop their suit as the newspaper had every right to report to it’s readers the information it relied upon from Fritz, as deputy states attorney, to be accurate and true, and therefore, did not act in a malicious manner.
> Fritz Lied To Newspaper, and Public Dorsey said after the speech last Thursday that he felt Fritz’s misuse of prosecutorial powers was outrageous, in that he apparently deliberately misled the newspaper about the truth concerning Bailey and Pettit; that not only did the former prosecutor lie and hurt them, but he also lied to everyone in St. Mary’s County.
> "We have just seen this vividly demonstrated that when the president admitted that he lied to the nation when he spoke on television in January, that when a public official lies to a newspaper about a material fact, that he is lying to the entire community as well when that information is published and relied upon by the publisher and the readers to be true," said Dorsey.
> "A public official, which is what Fritz was when he was a member of my office," said Dorsey, "has to tell the public the truth, and in this matter he did not. He thrived on manipulating, lying and misleading and therefore, by having the newspaper, Pettit and Bailey all fighting each other, he was able to stand aside with amusement at the results of his political manipulations with ST. MARY’S TODAY taking the sheriff and the commissioner to task for being in the gambling hall when they actually were not."
> Dorsey said that when he confronted Fritz about the information contained in the articles; that Fritz denied having contacted the state police about the alleged activities in the Cinderblock Building and the alleged presence of the sheriff and the commissioner.
> Dorsey said that Fritz claimed the state police probe at the Cinderblock Building began as an offshoot of a gambling operation in Charlotte Hall.
> That operation was later halted after state police conducted a raid and made several arrests.
> When Dorsey went back to the state police about the matter, they gave him a copy of the letter Fritz had sent them as an official request for an investigation, after having it typed by his wife who works in the prosecutor’s office, requesting the state police investigate the presence of the two officials in the gambling hall which formerly was located next to the Sign of the Whale Liquors in Lexington Park.
> *Dorsey said when he confronted Fritz about lying to him that there were also other issues taking place at the same time which led to Fritz walking out, quitting his job with no notice or regard for the several drug cases he was handling and returning to the practice of law which has led him to become the principal attorney for all of the local drug dealers.*Fritz ran for election as states attorney in 1994, a race he lost in the Democratic Primary and is running once again this year, but now as a newly minted Republican.
> 
> *Fritz Repeatedly Failed To  Give Accounting For Drug Fund*Fritz was also accused by Dorsey on Thursday of failing to ever account for thousands of dollars that passed through a drug fund over which the deputy prosecutor had control.
> "We had a drug fund that was not audited by the county, but was administered by Fritz," said Dorsey. "He would not account for the money. I told him to give an accounting of the money and instead, he quit."
> *"I repeatedly asked Fritz for a proper accounting of the money, thousands of dollars, and he never provided any such accounting," explained Dorsey in an interview after the rally. "He would direct that checks be issued to him and not to any specific person. No record was ever furnished as to what then happened to the money. $3,200 in supposedly ‘flash money’ which is never spent and always returned has never been accounted for."*
> *Fritz, at the time, responded to the warning of the state police that they would not trust him with secret information, by saying he would drop cases in which they failed to give him prior information.*"Fritz has masqueraded as being tough on drugs long enough and it is time to unmask him," said Dorsey. "He is the attorney for all the drug dealers in the county. He portrays himself as if he is the opponent of drug dealers, but the facts prove otherwise."
> *"In the last few years that he was my deputy and in charge of the narcotics division, there were 302 drug distribution cases, serious cases, and there could reasons to drop a few cases, but not the 201 cases that Fritz personally dropped," pointed out Dorsey about Fritz’s record.*
> "But now that Fritz is campaigning, he has the audacity to say he will fight the drug dealers," said Dorsey at the meeting.
> Later, the chief prosecutor stated bluntly; "Fritz has lied repeatedly about these matters. His record as a prosecutor was certainly not what he portrayed to the public and now he makes a very good living off the drug dealers, many of whom, pay their attorney fees in the same cash they make from those who are addicted to and use illegal narcotics --- the very same cash generated from the two-thirds of crime, chiefly burglaries of homes and businesses."
> Richard Fritz did not return a call requesting comment on Dorsey’s charges prior to press deadline.




Themis

*One of the best thing people will say about John Mattingly is "he's no quitter". He stands up to bullies, and fights them off.*
*John Mattingly is the right man! At the right time for Saint Mary's County!*

*Crime Down 36% ?*
Someone needs to tell the people of Lexington Park, especially along the Great Mills Rd Corridor that Crime is down.
That area of the County is so crime ridden that WAWA closed their store there because of the numerous Robberies, Drug Deals, and Assaults that occurred on their property. They closed the store because they feared for the safety of their employees.
WAWA is a huge chain operation that has been in business for 46 years. WAWA  has closed smaller stores in inner city locations, closed old stores, and replaced them with newer larger stores.
Lexington Park, MD has the distinction of being the only location in the WAWA chain of more than 500 full size stores with gas stations that has been forced to close because of a crime problem.

*Rick Fritz-"Happens All The Time"*

*We need a State's Attorney who will make sure that repeat offenders are punished, and not pampered just to get them through the system.
Richard Fritz puts drug dealers back on our streets and they're killing our children*[/QUOTE]


----------



## Annoying_Boy

terbear1225 said:


> :bump:
> 
> i like this game!


----------



## tamtam

crazysquid said:


> LMFAO!



TOO FUNNY!


----------



## Themis

Themis;4419459]





Clem_Shady said:


> "Fritz was asked about specific donations, including whether individual donations of as much as $5,000 to the county's public schools had been made to resolve charges of drunk driving.
> 
> "I think there was one," Fritz said. "Through the years, it would generally be a case where someone would get a probation before judgment anyway."
> 
> And now Dick Fritz wants us to believe Mattingly is as bad as OJ Simpson:
> 
> _"The prosecutor took a dive. I've never seen the likes of such in my life," Fritz said Friday at his office, comparing the result to the acquittal in 1995 of an ex-NFL player on murder charges."_
> 
> _"John Mattingly now has a reputation with a few other people as a member of the O.J. Simpson Club," Fritz said. "The only difference is O.J. Simpson stood trial."_
> 
> Fritz: ‘Prosecutor took a dive' in case against Mattingly
> 
> *Rick Fritz-"Happens All The Time"*
> 
> Walter Dorsey fired Fritz for stealing drugs and money during night time raids with his long time companion Lyle Long. Walter was unable to bring charges against Fritz, because Tricky Dick had too many skeletons on Walter. Walter had just puchased 30 building permits just days prior to the new impact fee law when into effect. With the power of state's attorney comes the power to decide who faces justice, and who pay's a small fee and continues to deal drugs. Fritz is the king of the plea deal, and the king of inside drug trading. Look up the last 10 years of stats and you will find that Saint Mary's County leads the state in fixed court cases. That's how you win elections even though you are a rapist. Richard Fritz has gotten a lot of use from convicted drug felons in his persecution of John Mattingly. At what price to the Citizens of Saint Mary's?


----------



## Annoying_Boy

*John Mattingly for States Attorney St. Mary's County Maryland*


----------



## BadCat

Annoying_Boy said:


> *John Mattingly for States Attorney St. Mary's County Maryland*



yes!


----------



## Annoying_Boy

Vote Fritz out today!


----------



## Annoying_Boy

Vote Fritz out today!


----------

